# Teaching Job Possibility for an Indian after Special Education course



## Salah Eldho (Jan 20, 2020)

Hai... I Need Some Help. Pls Spare 2 Minutes For This Post...

I hav two years teaching experience(commerce). No B.ed. now I like to migrate to canada. I want Teaching Profession. I wont be able to work as a language/subject teacher as am Non Native English Speaker. I am an average english performer (IELTS Overall Band 7). Then i came across a course known as Master of Education in Special Education. I heard about the sufficient employability after that course completion . Pls share related information on this matter if uh know...
N.B : i am quite comfortable to work in school atmospheres. I feel, i can do something. I dont mind any course whuch is related to teaching. Like School Psychologist

This course is preferred by one consultancy. And the university they preferred is Vancouver Island, Nainamo. I completed Post Graduation in 2015(5 year gap). They says the chance of Admission and Visa Reject are less there. Whats ur opinion about this university? Part Time Jobs are extreme necessary to pay the loan. Whats the Part time job Availability there? Is there any other good university has this course?

N.B: pls share the information or links of websites and forum in which i can ask this queries.
Thanks for hearing out


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Your written English is not very good and competition to get into Masters Level programs is generally quite difficult. As there is no GMAT or GRE scores required, you will be competing with students who have high grades and stronger English abilities. 

For your IELTS scores, did you achieve >6.5 or more in all categories? If you received any scores that were less than 6.5, you are not eligible to appy to the program.

Do you have a Bachelors Degree that is equivalent to a Canadian bachelors degree? What sort of grades did you achieve? If you did not have a cumulative grade point average of "B" in the last two years of your program, you are not eligible to apply to the program.

Do even qualify to be admitted to the university and the M Ed program? You do understand that _*2* (two)_ teaching references are required and they must complete an assessment form regarding your teaching experience and English language ability.

Do you have ₹ 1,449,683.39 for international student tuition plus more for living expenses (rent will for a 1 bedroom apartment will run approximately ₹ 84,272.41 _per month_; transportation will cost you as well as food and heating)... the costs will go up during the second year of the program.

Special Education is a very specialised field in the first instance (i.e. for teachers who have a Bachelors degree in Special Education) and there is a great deal of work and research required to successfully complete this course at the Masters level... the fact that you have very little relevant teaching experience and are having to ask strangers on an internet forum for assistance in finding relevant course and employment information makes me doubt that you would gain acceptance to the course (or any other M Ed course) let alone successfully complete the program.


----------



## Salah Eldho (Jan 20, 2020)

I didnt feel this as a platform to showcase my language abilities. Wanted to make the post simple. And the ielts individual bands are not less than 6.5. The CGPA of the last two years is B. And i worked as a higher secondary teacher for 2 years, which is quite adequate for many universities. I have proper financial backup, thats y i am enquiring about this course right now. And why am asking this information on this public form? I believe its better to get information from people is much appropriate than searching unsure data and info thru a google link. I have a big hope that i will receive some genuine response from this platform. I am indian. So its quite difficult to see the actual status and future of a course in canada from here. I thought the experienced person here can bring up some course related to this, if the current one is not practical to do. Thanks for ur reply.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Salah Eldho said:


> I didnt feel this as a platform to showcase my language abilities. Wanted to make the post simple.


True but your written English is not very strong, even if you weren't using this '... as a platform to showcase my language abilities.' You are going to have to stop using text speak in your writing and concentrate on punctuation, spelling, and grammar, regardless of whether it's in a academic or informal setting. 



> And the ielts individual bands are not less than 6.5. The CGPA of the last two years is B. And i worked as a higher secondary teacher for 2 years, which is quite adequate for many universities.


What discipline was your teaching experience in ? Was it Special Education or another field? 

Generally, when one wants to go into a specialist concentration of study at the post graduate level, the applicant has some experience in the desired subject area, be it paid or volunteer work. As part of the admissions process, you will be required to write a statement explaining why you wish to pursue graduate work in Special Education. 

I cannot stress enough the fact that Masters Degree programs such as the UVI program (that does not require a GMAT or GRE score to get in) can be and often is quite difficult to get into... you will be competing with others who have years of experience as not only a teacher but a special education teacher.

Your teaching experience may be "adequate for many universities" (I am assuming that you mean in India) but that is meaningless to UVI, as it does not follow the criterion of the Indian education system and is free to set its own standards of what it will and will not accept. 

You will also note in the admission requirements that the minimum required CGPA is a "B" and the amount of time spent as a teacher is 2 years. Having a "B" average in the last 2 years of your degree program coupled with exactly 2 years teaching will only get your application through the first sift, it will not guarantee that you get a seat in the program - there are invariably going to be people in the pool with higher averages and more teaching experience in and out of the Special Ed field and they will be admitted to the program first. 



> I have proper financial backup, thats y i am enquiring about this course right now. And why am asking this information on this public form? I believe its better to get information from people is much appropriate than searching unsure data and info thru a google link.


Information from anonymous message boards can be inaccurate. You need to seek your information from the source directly ... this means research the website of the school(s) to which you want to attend... only they can offer you concise and up to date information.



> I have a big hope that i will receive some genuine response from this platform. I am indian.


Your country of origin has nothing to do with the quality of the replies you might receive - this forum is equal opportunity and no one segment of the community receives preferential treatment over another. The onus is on you to do due diligence as to the genuineness of the information you are given.



> So its quite difficult to see the actual status and future of a course in canada from here.


This is true for anyone seeking information on a course that is located in a country other than one's own. Seeking information for oneself goes beyond depending on information gleaned from a Google search - if you did that and nothing else, you're doing yourself and the university a major disservice by not taking advantage of the information on the school's website.

As for "unsure data," I wouldn't rely on just one source of data that wasn't directly on the school's website or from an official source... I'd get a few quotes from different sources and draw my conclusions based on that information..



> I thought the experienced person here can bring up some course related to this, if the current one is not practical to do. Thanks for ur reply.


We can suggest places to look for programs but we cannot and will not do the research for you... we are volunteers here and as such our time here is unpaid. If you are looking for bespoke suggestions as to the program you should apply to, then you should consult the services of an education consultant... preferably one based in Canada and one with a strong reputation and accreditation, as they would be more knowledgable about the Canadian post secondary system than someone from a consultancy in India who, at the end of the day, a) may have no clue as to what is required of international students seeking admission to a Canadian university and b) are ultimately only after your hard earned ₹₹₹₹


I would suggest that you pick a few Canadian universities and consult their International Student offices for information regarding life at the school specifically and life in Canada generally (job opportunities, cost of living, resources aimed towards International Students etc)/


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Salah Eldho said:


> Hai... I Need Some Help. Pls Spare 2 Minutes For This Post...
> 
> I hav two years teaching experience(commerce). No B.ed. now I like to migrate to canada. I want Teaching Profession. I wont be able to work as a language/subject teacher as am Non Native English Speaker. I am an average english performer (IELTS Overall Band 7). Then i came across a course known as Master of Education in Special Education.


Why do you think you would be accepted into that program?





> N.B : i am quite comfortable to work in school atmospheres. I feel, i can do something. I dont mind any course whuch is related to teaching. Like School Psychologist


Are you a trained psychologist? If not, then why do you think you would be allowed to perform that job? Do you think people get hired just because they want to do something?





> This course is preferred by one consultancy.


Why would you let a consultant choose your academic program for you? It seems more like you just want to get into Canada than have any real desire to do a specific job.





> I completed Post Graduation in 2015(5 year gap).


What does that even mean? If you are going to ask anbout Canada, please use terminology that means something here. To us, that is utterly meaningless.





> They says the chance of Admission and Visa Reject are less there.


What the hell does Vice Reject mean?





> Part Time Jobs are extreme necessary to pay the loan.


If you come to Canada you must prove to the government that you have the funds to support yourself for the entirety of your stay.





> Is there any other good university has this course?


Again, what makes you think you would be admitted to such a program, particularly as the Indian education system is inferior to the Canadian system, which means that your Indian education is unlikely to be considered equivalent to a Canadian education and thus won't be good enough to gain admission?





> N.B: pls share the information or links of websites and forum in which i can ask this queries.
> Thanks for hearing out


Ever heard of Google?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Salah Eldho said:


> The CGPA of the last two years is B.


That just allows you to apply. In other words, they will take your application fee but unless you have an A average you don't have any chance of being considered.




> And i worked as a higher secondary teacher for 2 years, which is quite adequate for many universities.


Maybe in India, but not here especially since the Indian education system is so inferior to ours. I am a professor, so trust me when I say that Canadian universities are not going to be impressed by a measly two years of teaching in India. 




> I have proper financial backup,\


And yet you were asking about part-time jobs.




> I believe its better to get information from people is much appropriate than searching unsure data and info thru a google link.


"Is much appropriate"?

Second, what makes you think the info here is so definitive and superior to other info you would find online?





> I have a big hope that i will receive some genuine response from this platform.


You are.




> I am indian. So its quite difficult to see the actual status and future of a course in canada from here. I thought the experienced person here can bring up some course related to this, if the current one is not practical to do. Thanks for ur reply.



So you coldn't do some simple, preliminary research yourself to discover how unlikely it is that you would be admitted to a program such as this?


----------

